# Solid Magix Rahmen



## AngeloW89 (14. Oktober 2020)

Grüßt euch 

Wer hat von euch ein Solid Magix Rahmen denn er nicht mehr brauch ? 
Einfach mal melden. Bevorzugt wäre ein Schwarzer,  abeeer kein muss.


----------



## Nargilem (19. April 2021)

Ja, wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngeloW89 (6. März 2022)

Verkaufst du denn Rahmen?


----------

